# Il Milan ha proposto Rami al Monaco



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Questi ci faranno morire tutti di crepacuore...


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

si certo come no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Sono fuori di testa oppure è una cavolata di Sportmediaset.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Dai dai, non ci credo minimamente. Sarà una roba di Bargiggia. Fai mille storie per averlo e poi lo vendi? Neanche il peggior Galiani potrebbe pensare una cosa del genere


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco[/B*



Se è vero smetto di seguire il Milan. Giuro


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

A questa non ci voglio credere


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Mesi per averlo, lui ci ha messo di tasca sua 500mila euro ed ora noi lo cacciamo?! E chi ridiamo quel mezzo milione indietro? Le comiche, come si può scrivere un articolo cosi, questa è opera di Bargiggia senz'altro


----------



## pipporo (27 Agosto 2014)

ma


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Tra l' altro è legale? Non so se potrebbe giocare in un altra squadra Rami fino a Gennaio..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Ho letto st'articolo 10 minuti fa (è del Bargi, ovviamente.....), sto ridendo come un matto e non riesco a fermarmi. Ma eventualmente poi i 500 mila euro che Rami ha versato di tasca sua???


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Non ci credo...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



ma stiamo scherzando spero??? roba da dilettanti.. non é possibile! che figure de melma che facciamo !


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Fosse vera una cosa simile, giuro che smetto di seguire il Milan fino a che resta questa società. A quel paese il tifo e la passione... non ci sto più a farmi prendere in giro da quei mentecatti. 

Se non fosse vero, Bargiggia merita il licenziamento


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

a bargiggia e' difficile credere ma se fosse vero......


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Spero sia una cavolata.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Bargiggia, un nome una deficienza.


----------



## Marilson (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



allucinante


----------



## aklos (27 Agosto 2014)

Vabbè Bargiggia è credibile quanto topo gigio....


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

Mi accodo agli altri per le dimissioni da tifoso. Vediamo...


----------



## sdaxddx (27 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2014)

sarebbe troppo assurda come cosa...alla galliani insomma...


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

se non e' vero propongo che rami' vada a trovare bargiggia e gli insegni "con le buone maniere " a non dire piu' fesserie.


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Dai ragazzi state calmi. Sportmediaset ha l'attendibilità di Tuttosporc.


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Sarebbe davvero assurdo.

L'unico buon difensore della rosa, appena (ri)comprato e attaccato alla maglia come pochi.
Rami non si vende.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



*Quotate le news raga!!!*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



La follia è inarrestabile.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Oooondaaaaaaaa......


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Non mi sorprenderei di niente, pur di intascare qualche altro milione e pagare qualche vecchio bolso Galliani venderebbe pure sua nonna.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Cioè ci liberiamo del miglior centrale per prendere una punta. Così giochiamo tutto il campionato con Bonera dai.
Troppo assurda come cosa su. Non ci credo.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2014)

Tutto queßto perché Zaccardo e Mexes non se ne vogliono andare?


----------



## prebozzio (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*


Sarebbe imbarazzante.


----------



## Serginho (27 Agosto 2014)

Articolo delirante di un giornalaio cantastorie


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai dai, non ci credo minimamente. Sarà una roba di Bargiggia. Fai mille storie per averlo e poi lo vendi? Neanche il peggior Galiani potrebbe pensare una cosa del genere



Si difatti è uscito dalla bocca sua sta cosa, molto più probabile la cessione di Mexes.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

se fosse vero abbondono tutto seriamente


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2014)

adesso ho letto l'articolo....sarebbe una cosa indegna...torres vuole 5.5 mln il Milan arriva a 3 (che già sarebbero troppi) e per arrivare a 5.5 cederebbe rami...lo scempio sarebbe oltre che cedere rami, per il quale siamo stati 3 mesi per prenderlo, accontentare torres e dargli quasi 6 mln l'anno...dai non ci voglio credere...se lo fanno giuro che non seguo più il calcio..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Sembra folle e tragicomico dopo i salti mortali fatti per riscattarlo,però ricordiamoci che stiamo parlando di Galliani.
E poi.... http://www.milanworld.net/bonera-titolare-con-inzaghi-vt20628.html


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si difatti è uscito dalla bocca sua sta cosa, molto più probabile la cessione di Mexes.



eh ok ma guai a dare 5.5 mln l'anno a torres...per favore...


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si difatti è uscito dalla bocca sua sta cosa, molto più probabile la cessione di Mexes.



Vabbé se l'ha detta Bargiggia allora è più probabile che Messi viene al Milan


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2014)

Sarsiccia,ne avesse azzeccata una nella sua carriera di "giornalista"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Cioè ci liberiamo del miglior centrale per prendere una punta. Così giochiamo tutto il campionato con Bonera dai.
> Troppo assurda come cosa su. Non ci credo.



É piú credibile la voce che voleva il Milan interessato a Jackson Martinez


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



bargiggia l'ha sparata grossa a questo giro


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2014)

Fuma troppe canne quello li..Parlo di Bargiggia nazionale


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



sarebbe vergognoso, non ci voglio credere. 
dopo tutto quello che adil ha fatto per tornare qua.....mamma mia....


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Sportmediaset sul Milan non ne azzecca mai una, ma al di là di questo sembra veramente una notizia inventata dal nulla e priva di ogni logica.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



No,a questa mi rifiuto di credere,dev'essere una panzana di Bargiggia.Se fosse vero sarebbe follia pura!


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

imaginate come si possa sentire Adil, lui paga di tasca sua il trasferimento e noi vogliamo cederlo... ma... vergognosi!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vabbé se l'ha detta Bargiggia allora è più probabile che Messi viene al Milan



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*


non credo al cercare di piazzare rami, ma alla raccolta fondi per torres ci credo purtroppo

peggior modo di spendere il budget non ci sarebbe.
Già mi manca balotelli, ed è tutto dire. Lui cmq è un '90, e anche a mezzo servizio i suoi gol li farà sempre. Di conseguenza in squadra rimaneva uno che anche fra 2,3...anche 4 anni lo puoi vendere.

Non si può dire la stessa cosa di torres che strapagheremo. Se tutto va bene andrà in doppia cifra (10-15 goal....gli stessi di balotelli anche se in modalità diverse) e poi fra 2 anni non sapremo a chi darlo...ovviamente gratis


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2014)

MilanChannel conferma: Oferta del Monaco per Rami... 

Perche non vogliono a Mexès?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> MilanChannel conferma: Oferta del Monaco per Rami...
> 
> Perche non vogliono a Mexès?



Ed hanno pure aggiunto che vengono esaminate tutte le offerte e che sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore. Questi vogliono continuare a vendere, altro che comprare! E dopo tutto quello fatto per riscattarlo...ragazzi questa sessione di mercato è agghiacciante e raccapricciante.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Se ciao ahahahah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Fossi in Rami me ne andrei subito e citerei anche il Milan per danni. Mette soldi di tasca sua e poi cercano di sbolognarlo. Bah, povero Milan che fine che hai fatto.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fossi in Rami me ne andrei subito e citerei anche il Milan per danni. Mette soldi di tasca sua e poi cercano di sbolognarlo. Bah, povero Milan che fine che hai fatto.


Quotone. Povero Rami......


----------



## aklos (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



che schifo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denni90 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



nn ci voglio neanche pensare che vada via lui ... sarebbe la figura di palta + grossa che si possa fare


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Ok lo hanno già ceduto con l'avallo di Mister Entusiasmo che gli preferisce Bonera.Io francamente non ho intenzione di seguire questo scempio,per quest'anno mi guarderò le partite di calcio internazionale.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Lui ha fatto di tutto per tornare a Milano, dubito che accetti..comunque siamo veramente in condizioni imbarazzanti, non c'è un soldo neanche per sbaglio e si cerca di monetizzare il più possibile.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



se accettano sono proprio da rinchiudere, inzaghi perderebbe anche la mia stima, non può dare il suo consenso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Ma di quanto?


----------



## Petrecte (27 Agosto 2014)

Adesso parlano di offerta del Monaco. .... certo come no .... sono loro a volerlo mica noi a tentare di darglielo .....


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

Due mesi per riscattarlo e due giorni per cederlo. Mi immagino poi la cifra irrinunciabile...7/8 mln? Poi magari non useranno neanche quelli sul mercato come con balotelli ahaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Se davvero conta la volontà del giocatore, non ci vedo nulla di male hanno solo confermato l'offerta .


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Bargiggia aveva ragione, chiedete tutti scusa


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Non ci posso credere............. non esiste limite al peggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Il Bargi non azzecca manco la strada di casa sua e ora invece....


Incredibile!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Ragazzi, siamo di fronte al miglior dirigente della storia moderna, il migliore dell'universo. Compra Rami quasi a 4 milioni, lo rivenderà tipo a 6. Plusvalenza  Adriano  Simply the best!


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



E ora finalmente possiamo comprare Totonno Dzemaili....


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

la plusvalenza piu veloce della storia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Ho letto poco fa che sembra che ci siano grosso problemi con Inzaghi boh.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho letto poco fa che sembra che ci siano grosso problemi con Inzaghi boh.



quando i problemi erano con seedorf era sempre e per forza colpa di clarence.
vediamo questa volta


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

*Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Quali atteggiamenti precisamente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Siamo ridicoli


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



scambio con Falcao??? magari....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*


WTF?! Ma come lo sostituiamo? Ragazzi qua rischiamo la B e non lo dico per catastrofismo. Un'intera stagione con Bonera non è sostenibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

spero nella retrocessione


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Si certo,ora chissà cosa si inventeranno per giustificare la cessione.Film già visto con Seedorf.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> WTF?! Ma come lo sostituiamo? Ragazzi qua rischiamo la B e non lo dico per catastrofismo. Un'intera stagione con Bonera non è sostenibile.



Abbiamo solo 6 centrali più il giovine Albertazzi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Tipo questi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> WTF?! Ma come lo sostituiamo? Ragazzi qua rischiamo la B e non lo dico per catastrofismo. Un'intera stagione con Bonera non è sostenibile.



Tranquillo ci sono Zaccardo, Bonera e Mexès.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*



Secondo me fanno apposta a far uscire certe notizie, in modo da far credere ai tifosi di stare scavando il fondo e in modo da rivalutare l'operato della dirigenza dopo aver acquistato il Borini di turno


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo solo 6 centrali più il giovine Albertazzi



Che sta per essere ceduto allo Spezia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Qualcosa sarà successo per forza, altrimenti manco l'avremmo riscattato, ora cosi giocherà di sicuro Bonera titolare non ne posso più mi sa che è la volta buona che mollo tutto sono stnaca.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quali atteggiamenti precisamente?


La società gli avrà detto cosi senza dare i dettagli, che invece sono fondamentali, ma il fatto che abbia voluto contribuire a pagarsi(a pagare i soldi del suo trasferimento, cosa *assurda*) non è piaciuto alla società?


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Fanno fare le peggio cose a Rami per rimanere al Milan e dopodiché lo vendono per motivi legati a Inzaghi? Stanno malissimo, chiamate la neuro


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

si meritano mexes-zapata titolari per sempre

"si meritano" eh, noi tifosi no


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Abbiamo solo 6 centrali più il giovine Albertazzi



Alex, Bonera, Zapata, Mexes e Zaccardo. Alex l'unico decente, giocare un'intera stagione con uno degli altri 4 significa perdere tantissimi punti. Che strazio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

gli unici motivi per cui siamo finiti ottavi e non diciannovesimi, ovvero rami, taarabt e seedorf sono stati allegramente sbolognati in 3 mesi

allucinante


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Qualcosa sarà successo per forza, altrimenti manco l'avremmo riscattato, ora cosi giocherà di sicuro Bonera titolare non ne posso più mi sa che è la volta buona che mollo tutto sono stnaca.



Siamo 2


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Bonera titolare non giocherebbe nemmeno nell'Empoli.

Venduto Rami diranno: "non c'erano i tempi tecnici per cercare un sostituto, e Mexes, Alex, Bonera e Zapata sono centrali di grande valore".


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che sta per essere ceduto allo Spezia.



Allora torna in lizza Mexes per una maglia


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Tutto confermato da Milan channel questi STANNO MALISSIMO .


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Bonera titolare non giocherebbe nemmeno nell'Empoli.
> 
> Venduto Rami diranno: "non c'erano i tempi tecnici per cercare un sostituto, e Mexes, Alex, Bonera e Zapata sono centrali di grande valore".


Secondo te comprerebbero un altro centrale avendone altri 4 in rosa, con la necessità della punta e del centrocampista, non avendo le coppe e aggiungendoci che non hanno manco il becco di un quattrino??? Naaaaa....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Pochi quazzi, hanno cercato di sbolognare i vari Zaccardo e Mexes, che hanno rifiutato. Ora hanno ancora bisogno di vendere e quindi cedono l'unico che ha mercato. Che pena.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

regolarizzate le parolacce per venti minuti se ne sente il bisogno


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

I tifosi da tastiera devono avere pazienza, se parte rami ne prendiamo uno fenomenale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Ma questi so matti veramente...peggio dell'inter.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

6 milioni... mmm quasi un anno di Torres


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

mi fate rimpiangere il giorno di essere nato milanista


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alex, Bonera, Zapata, Mexes e Zaccardo. Alex l'unico decente, giocare un'intera stagione con uno degli altri 4 significa perdere tantissimi punti. Che strazio.



Ma come può Inzaghi accettare tutto questo? COME


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

ci stanno trascinando al livello ridicolo dei perdazzurri, rendiamoci conto, c'è da nascondersi


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



non ci credo neanche se lo vedo con i miei occhi!!!! Sveglia!! questa è la macchina del fango di Galliani per giustificare l'ennesima presa per il c... a noi tifosi!!!


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma come può Inzaghi accettare tutto questo? COME


non lo so, forse perché é un yes man...boh...io fossi in lui mi dimetterei...


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

acquistato a 4, rivenduto a 6. ora con 2 milioni di euro che fenomeno prendiamo in difesa?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> non ci credo neanche se lo vedo con i miei occhi!!!! Sveglia!! questa è la macchina del fango di Galliani per giustificare l'ennesima presa per il c... a noi tifosi!!!



Beh questo penso sia palese, non credo ci sia qualcuno (almeno qui sul forum) che creda a quelle voci.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Agosto 2014)

Non ci posso credere, apro MW per vedere almeno un'acquisto nella sezione calciomercato, e invece mi trovo un'altra cessione del ns. miglior difensore?
Credo che neanche nei peggior incubi immaginavo un'estate del genere....


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> ci stanno trascinando al livello ridicolo dei perdazzurri, rendiamoci conto, c'è da nascondersi



a me sembra peggio di qualsiasi inter di qualsiasi epoca.


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> mi fate rimpiangere il giorno di essere nato milanista



Condivido


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> acquistato a 4, rivenduto a 6. ora con 2 milioni di euro che fenomeno prendiamo in difesa?




ma che sostituto... siamo già troppi in difesa...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pochi quazzi, hanno cercato di sbolognare i vari Zaccardo e Mexes, che hanno rifiutato. Ora hanno ancora bisogno di vendere e quindi cedono l'unico che ha mercato. Che pena.



Appunto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Ora come al solito daranno la colpa al giocatore.

Game over per quel che mi riguarda, non c'è nessuna luce all'orizzonte per questa società.


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Mi dispiace ma Inzaghi si deve vergognare al pari di Galliani , INZAGHI VERGOGNA


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Ecco perché non era presente sul sito


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

Inzaghi è stato preso perché è il perfetto "Yes, men", l'allenatore che non pretende nulla e "vado avanti con quelli che ho".
Non mi spiegherei altrimenti questo scempio.

Parlano di coesione, progetto, giovani, risalita, mentre la realtà parla di una smobilitazione totale.
Una volta venduti El Shaarawy, De Sciglio e Mastour cosa faranno?


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è stato preso perché è il perfetto "Yes, men", l'allenatore che non pretende nulla e "vado avanti con quelli che ho".
> Non mi spiegherei altrimenti questo scempio.
> 
> Parlano di coesione, progetto, giovani, risalita, mentre la realtà parla di una smobilitazione totale.
> Una volta venduti El Shaarawy, De Sciglio e Mastour cosa faranno?



Inzaghi si dovrebbe vergognare .


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2014)

staccate la spina


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

bombe molotov su casa milan


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

hanno ucciso e seppellito una grande passione, maledetti...mi viene da piangere, gli zimbelli dell'intera Serie A


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*


No vabbè, credevo di averle viste tutte con questo Milan... ma questo è oltre limite.

2 mesi a trattare per un giocatore facendo i pezzenti, pagando 1 mln in tre rate per 4 e chiedendo aiuto al giocatore per pagare il cartellino.... e dopo viene rivenduto


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*





Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma come può Inzaghi accettare tutto questo? COME



Alla luce di tutto quello che sta accadendo, va seriamente rivalutato l'Inzaghi uomo. Se accetta tutte queste cessioni, l'immobilismo negli acquisti e continua a dire che va tutto bene, perderebbe sinceramente tutto il rispetto che provo verso di lui.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*





aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*


.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No vabbè, credevo di averle viste tutte con questo Milan... ma questo è oltre limite.
> 
> 2 mesi a trattare per un giocatore facendo i pezzenti, pagando 1 mln in tre rate per 4 e chiedendo aiuto al giocatore per pagare il cartellino.... e dopo viene rivenduto



ahahah senza vergogna. Manco la sapevo sta storia.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No vabbè, credevo di averle viste tutte con questo Milan... ma questo è oltre limite.
> 
> 2 mesi a trattare per un giocatore facendo i pezzenti, pagando 1 mln in tre rate per 4 e chiedendo aiuto al giocatore per pagare il cartellino.... e dopo viene rivenduto



Ora vendiamo anche Poli e Alex


----------



## Montag84 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Sono tutti da rinchiudere. Ma che gente è questa?? 

VENDETE SUBITO!!!


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No vabbè, credevo di averle viste tutte con questo Milan... ma questo è oltre limite.
> 
> 2 mesi a trattare per un giocatore facendo i pezzenti, pagando 1 mln in tre rate per 4 e chiedendo aiuto al giocatore per pagare il cartellino.... e dopo viene rivenduto


Ci mancava solo dare de scoglio per soldado e l'opera era completa


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alla luce di tutto quello che sta accadendo, va seriamente rivalutato l'Inzaghi uomo. Se accetta tutte queste cessioni, l'immobilismo negli acquisti e continua a dire che va tutto bene, perderebbe sinceramente tutto il rispetto che provo verso di lui.



Inzaghi se accetta tutto questo è al pari di Galliani forse peggio visto che è stato una bandiera del Milan .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Siamo arrivati al punto in cui se arrivasse un'offerta per El Shaarawy il 1 settembre, lo salutiamo.
Se veramente viene venduto Rami siamo a questo punto.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

inzaghi è il suma degli allenatori, pippo cosa hai combinato, preferivo ricordarti diversamente


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



E se Berlusconi avesse chiesto a Galliani di vendere il vendibile in quattro e quattr'otto perchè vuole mollare la baracca? E' la mia unica speranza.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti da rinchiudere. Ma che gente è questa??
> 
> VENDETE SUBITO!!!



E quello che stanno facendo, stanno vendendo subito i pochi giocatori decenti che abbiamo


----------



## Aphex (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Ovviamente adesso uscirà fuori che Rami di notte andava in giro per Milano ad uccidere giovani vergini. Tipico.
Mica tutti hanno la professionalità di Mexes.


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alla luce di tutto quello che sta accadendo, va seriamente rivalutato l'Inzaghi uomo. Se accetta tutte queste cessioni, l'immobilismo negli acquisti e continua a dire che va tutto bene, perderebbe sinceramente tutto il rispetto che provo verso di lui.



Inzaghi aveva già preparato il terreno alla partenza di Rami mettendo, nelle amichevoli,Bonera titolare al posto del francese.Per me è solo un complice di questo scempio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma non era Balotelli l'unico problema dello spogliatoio ?


Oggi comincia il Milan di Inzaghi (cit)


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E se Berlusconi avesse chiesto a Galliani di vendere il vendibile in quattro e quattr'otto perchè vuole mollare la baracca? E' la mia unica speranza.



Mollare che ???? Se uno deve vendere i migliori giocatori sono un asset da mantenere mica da dismettere perlomeno quelli buoni .


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*





aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E se Berlusconi avesse chiesto a Galliani di vendere il vendibile in quattro e quattr'otto perchè vuole mollare la baracca? E' la mia unica speranza.



Io le speranze le ho terminate


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma non era Balotelli l'unico problema dello spogliatoio ?
> 
> 
> Oggi comincia il Milan di Inzaghi (cit)



un milan di scarsoni


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Sinceramente non so più cosa dire e pensare. Come anticipato, si va verso una stagione con Bonera titolare. Credo ci sia poco da dire.


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2014)

Sono letteralmente schifato da questa società di incompetenti..


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

ma sì di cosa dobbiamo preoccuparci, ci vuole l'atto di fede dei tifosi da tastiera, tanto abbiamo bonera zappatore e zaccardo siamo a postissimo


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma la curva ovviamente è d'accordo con la società???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Rami smer a Galliani per favore.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> ma sì di cosa dobbiamo preoccuparci, ci vuole l'atto di fede dei tifosi da tastiera, tanto abbiamo bonera zappatore e zaccardo siamo a postissimo


Atto di fede+tifosi da tastiera+ne arriva uno forte+mercato bloccato da kaka/binho ecc+arriverà un grande attaccante+balotelli rimane al 99,9%+vendita di rami=periodo estivo del Milan
Dimentico qualcosa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Dai, abbiamo ben quattro giorni per sostituire Balotelli e Rami, prendere il centrocampista e l'attaccante laterale.
Il Condor ce la può fare.


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2014)

Spero solo che la curva sud organizzi qualcosa nel match contro la lazio per mostrare l'indignazione verso questa società che sta facendo di tutto per distruggere il milan!


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

sono anni oramai che non intavolo un discorso sul calcio con la gente, mi fanno vergognare questi maledetti


----------



## walter 22 (27 Agosto 2014)

Questa storia di Rami è pura follia. Due mesi a fare i pezzenti facendosi pure aiutare dal giocatore per pagare il cartellino e poi lo mettono in vendita. Non pensavo di doverlo dire ma io dicevo sempre con fierezza ed orgoglio di essere milanista ed invece ora mi vergogno.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Agosto 2014)

mark ha scritto:


> Spero solo che la curva sud organizzi qualcosa nel match contro la lazio per mostrare l'indignazione verso questa società che sta facendo di tutto per distruggere il milan!



Se ci fosse ancora la Fossa era certo... ma non oggi... già molto prima


----------



## Jonnys (27 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi non ci credo!! Lo stanno vendendo davvero!! Spero solo che Rami rifiuti la proposta!!

Comunque ma un sit in di protesta prima di Milan Lazio!?!??


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2014)

Sono curioso di sapere cosa risponderà quel genio di Galliani alle domande dei giornalisti sul "progetto milan"..


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Niente da dire, alla curva cosa volete gliene freghi? Anche se contestassero, uscirebbero i soliti morti di sonno ( Abbiiati,Bonera,etc..) a dire che si impegneranno fino all'ultimo e tutti felici e contenti. 

Avevamo trovato un difensore decente, ma evidentemente è troppo per noi, ridicoli.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

mark ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere cosa risponderà quel genio di Galliani alle domande dei giornalisti sul "progetto milan"..


Ma non gliele fanno queste domande


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

L'hanno trattato due mesi raggiungendo altissimi livelli di pezzentaggine,ci ha pure rimesso di tasca propria,e ora lo cacciano ad agosto per tirare su due spiccioli? A questo punto mi auguro per lui (ovviamente non per noi) che accetti,questa società non lo merita.E ovviamente i problemi con Inzaghi sono una balla,perchè fino a ieri nei video dell'allenamento si vede chiaramente uno scambio di battute e sorrisi.Poi può sempre essere che gli abbia ucciso il cane nella notte,chissà...
Qui ogni giorno se ne legge una peggio dell'altra,siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno.Mi vengono in mente solo due parole:vergogna e schifo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Ma va! e' la moglie di Rami che vuole imparare il dialetto monegasco. È una scelta di vita e il Milan non ha potuto dire di no.
A me questa ricorda tremendamente l'estate del 2006 che finí con Olivera preso l'ultimo giorno.


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma va! e' la moglie di Rami che vuole imparare il dialetto monegasco. È una scelta di vita e il Milan non ha potuto dire di no.
> A me questa ricorda tremendamente l'estate del 2006 che finí con Olivera preso l'ultimo giorno.



Magari fosse quella del 2006. Magari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Magari fosse quella del 2006. Magari.



Il 2006 é l'inizio di tutto. 
Eravamo una squadra che di solito spendeva 20-30 milioni sul mercato. Cediamo Sheva a 48 (la moglie voleva studiare inglese).
La juve retrocessa liquida tutti (Ibra, Thuram, Zambrotta, Nedved,...) con 80 milioni facciamo piazza pulita pensano i tifosi invece.......
L'inter compra Ibra, noi stiamo immobili fino al passaggio del preliminare il 29 luglio e poi proviamo a prendere Ronaldo in due giorni e torniamo con Olivera. 
Era l'inizio della fine del Milan


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

quest'anno e un bel mix delle peggiori cose fatte da galliani, tra cedere i pochi decenti, prendere pachi piu scarsi di quelli ceduti, richieste di prestiti a ogni squadra, pagare lo stipendio dei giocatori che diamo in prestito, chiedere a un giocatore di pagare una parte dello stipendio e cederlo subito dopo,...

manca solo un problema alla cissokho di "dente" e siamo al top.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

attendo con trepidazione il suma pensiero su questa accozzaglia di mentecatti


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> attendo con trepidazione il suma pensiero su questa accozzaglia di mentecatti



La colpa ricadrà ovviamente su Rami che ha detto le cose brutte a Inzaghi e che non si vuole integrare con i compagni di squadra, obviously


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La colpa ricadrà ovviamente su Rami che ha detto le cose brutte a Inzaghi e che non si vuole integrare con i compagni di squadra, obviously



ovviamente ....ma credo che stavolta nessuno credera' una sola parola.

gli abbonamenti DEVONO crollare di fronte a questi pseudo dirigenti , anzi BISOGNA chiedere il rimborso .


----------



## domy1982 (27 Agosto 2014)

Dopo 31 anni di Milan (non ho mai perso una partita) dopo questa sessione di mercato sono arrivato al limite di sopportazione, partendo da shevchenko (45 milioni) sostituito con riccardo olivera (1.5 milioni) un gol e un palo all'attivo in una stagione, passando per kaka (60 milioni) sostituito con huntelar (15 milioni pagabili in 3 anni) all'attivo 5 gol in una stagione e rivenduto dopo un anno, per poi continuare con le cessioni di thiago e ibra (63 mln) sosituiti con "NESSUNO"... ma questa sessione di mercato è stato il top... cessione di Balotelli che inizialmente mi ha reso felice perchè si parlava dell'arrivo al suo posto di Jackson Martinez, di Cerci e di Grenier.... Quindi ci hanno illuso per bene, per poi concludere con la cessione di Rami (unico difensore buono che ha il Milan, xkè i vari Zapata, Bonera,Mexes e Alex se li sciolgono e li fondono tutti insieme arrivano a farne forse mezzo difensore)...
Io propongo di organizzare dei pulman e andare sotto la sede del Milan e demolire tutto, il signor Berlusconi sta vendendo tutto per pagare i 100.000 € al giorno che il giudice ha accordato alla moglie per il divorzio... Quindi finchè Berlusconi non vende questo Milan andrà sempre + a fondo... Ci ha regalato i migliori anni di Milan e ora i peggiori... "Grazie Silvio"


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

domy1982 ha scritto:


> Dopo 31 anni di Milan (non ho mai perso una partita) dopo questa sessione di mercato sono arrivato al limite di sopportazione, partendo da shevchenko (45 milioni) sostituito con riccardo olivera (1.5 milioni) un gol e un palo all'attivo in una stagione, passando per kaka (60 milioni) sostituito con huntelar (15 milioni pagabili in 3 anni) all'attivo 5 gol in una stagione e rivenduto dopo un anno, per poi continuare con le cessioni di thiago e ibra (63 mln) sosituiti con "NESSUNO"... ma questa sessione di mercato è stato il top... cessione di Balotelli che inizialmente mi ha reso felice perchè si parlava dell'arrivo al suo posto di Jackson Martinez, di Cerci e di Grenier.... Quindi ci hanno illuso per bene, per poi concludere con la cessione di Rami (unico difensore buono che ha il Milan, xkè i vari Zapata, Bonera,Mexes e Alex se li sciolgono e li fondono tutti insieme arrivano a farne forse mezzo difensore)...
> Io propongo di organizzare dei pulman e andare sotto la sede del Milan e demolire tutto, il signor Berlusconi sta vendendo tutto per pagare i 100.000 € al giorno che il giudice ha accordato alla moglie per il divorzio... Quindi finchè Berlusconi non vende questo Milan andrà sempre + a fondo... Ci ha regalato i migliori anni di Milan e ora i peggiori... "Grazie Silvio"



senza demolire tutto, ti dico che hai ragione.
bisogna andare sotto casa milan, sotto la sede, davanti allo stadio... e mandarli via a calci nel sedere


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

questi ormai hanno sm...erdato anche la maglia non solo i tifosi.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2014)

dopo queste notizie chi si sente di andare allo stadio domenica ?


----------



## domy1982 (27 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> senza demolire tutto, ti dico che hai ragione.
> bisogna andare sotto casa milan, sotto la sede, davanti allo stadio... e mandarli via a calci nel sedere



Non ascoltano nessuno, anche in occasione della vendita di kakà i tifosi hanno protestato e loro hanno fatto il loro corso, mentre i tifosi dell'inter quando volevano vendere guarin si sono opposti e guarin è rimasto al suo posto, quindi l'unica cosa da fare secondo me è usare la violenza come fanno i tifosi dell'inter


----------



## domy1982 (27 Agosto 2014)

Lo sbaglio + grosso lo hanno fatto quei 15.000 poveri sfortunati che hanno fatto l'abbonamento per andare allo stadio, non so se c'è qualcuno qui sul forum, ma non meritano 1 centesimo dei nostri soldi così come hanno tradito la nostra fiducia noi tradiamo le loro tasche


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

domy1982 ha scritto:


> quindi l'unica cosa da fare secondo me è usare la violenza come fanno i tifosi dell'inter



.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2014)

domy1982 ha scritto:


> Non ascoltano nessuno, anche in occasione della vendita di kakà i tifosi hanno protestato e loro hanno fatto il loro corso, mentre i tifosi dell'inter quando volevano vendere guarin si sono opposti e guarin è rimasto al suo posto, quindi l'unica cosa da fare secondo me è usare la violenza come fanno i tifosi dell'inter



la voglia e quella di spacare tutto ma non possiamo passare dalla parte del torto... anche se ripeto, la voglia e forte


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2014)

dovrebbero prendere paura vera, costringerli a lasciare come è capitato a ferlaino sotto casa o più recentemente minacce a lotito


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

ricordate una vecchia discussione dove si diceva che rami non compariva nella rosa sul sito?


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2014)

La miglior protesta è non presentarsi allo stadio, non abbonarsi e mandare e-mail di contestazione.


Una cessione di Rami causerebbe la rottura definitiva tra tifoseria e società-proprietà.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> La miglior protesta è non presentarsi allo stadio, non abbonarsi e mandare e-mail di contestazione.



meglio ancora chiedere anche il rimborso dei 15'000.

con uno stadio vuoto capirà il nano che se ne deve andare???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

*Ragazzi capisco la rabbia, ma quì si parla di Ramì. Se volete parlare di proteste, aprite un altro topic.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



infatti da gennaio a giugno se ne sono talmente accorti di questi comportamenti che hanno montato su un teatrino ridicolo per riportarlo indietro. Questa è soltanto una scusa per farci indorare la pillola. Ormai siamo davvero alla frutta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel: Offerta ufficiale del Monaco per Rami. Il Milan sta valutando la proposta.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No vabbè, credevo di averle viste tutte con questo Milan... ma questo è oltre limite.
> 
> 2 mesi a trattare per un giocatore facendo i pezzenti, pagando 1 mln in tre rate per 4 e chiedendo aiuto al giocatore per pagare il cartellino.... e dopo viene rivenduto



clamoroso!
hanno ufficialmente superato l'inter, altro che la vicenda guarin!

Non vedo l'ora che finisca stò mercato. A questo punto la mia speranza è che non compriamo nè cediamo nessuno. qualsiasi movimento di mercato, in entrata o in uscita, potrebbe peggiorare le cose


----------



## ale009 (27 Agosto 2014)

Occhio che ora vendono anche il magazziniere!!!!sono senza dignità!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbaglio o nel sito ufficiale del milan non è mai stato messo in rosa?


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2014)

Pur di fare cassa stanno perdendo quel minimo di dignita' residua


----------



## Pamparulez (27 Agosto 2014)

I centrali di difesa titolari erano l'unica cosa buona che avevamo. Tra l'altro Rami ha fatto molto per tornare al Milan... e fra tutti i cessi in rosa proprio lui vogliono vendere. Ma non solo.. hanno anche messo in atto la macchina del fango per far sembrare chissà cosa..
Vergogna.. Cmq io ancora non ho rinnovato l'abbonamento, ma se vendono Rami e chiudono il mercato in maniera ridicola tolgo anche sky sport e sky calcio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2014)

*Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*



Bravo Menze. Si svegliassero anche loro.
Sti dormiglioni.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*



sicuri che si riferisse a lui???


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2014)

LA follia, vendiamo un giocatore preso per fare il titolare nella stessa sessione di mercato, vendiamo l'unica punta decente che abbiamo senza aver pensato minimamente a come sostituirlo, non abbiamo soldi manco per pagare borini, io pensavo che il peggio lo avevamo toccato nel recente passato, sempre a smentirmi...

muoiono così tante brave persone, perchè galliani e il suo padrone mummificato ancora campano?


----------



## Naruto98 (27 Agosto 2014)

ah comportanenti sbagliati di rami?!?!?!?! e mexes, zaccardo e tutte le altre sanguisughe?!?!?!?!
società di ****** sabotatori


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Agosto 2014)

Non so che dire...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> sicuri che si riferisse a lui???



Spero tanto si riferisca a Mexès


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*





aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Sono schifato.
Società oscena.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Io non mi meraviglio più di niente. 
Ma si sanno le condizioni del trasferimento?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* avrebbe proposto* Rami* al *Monaco*, date difficoltà di piazzare Mexes e Zaccardo. I soldi del centrale francese potrebbe essere reinvestiti per coprire l'ingaggio monstre di *Torres.*



Questi sono capaci di tutto


----------



## InsideTheFire (27 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o nel sito ufficiale del milan non è mai stato messo in rosa?



c'è c'è...
operazione oscena se è vero...


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Agosto 2014)

L'account di Menez pare essere un fake.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*



Sicuro Menez abbia Twitter?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Nicolò Schira:Rottura fra Rami e Milan, alcuni atteggiamenti del giocatore non sono piaciuti società, può andare al Monaco*



Questa dirigenza non merita alcun rispetto.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2014)

Eh ma con Seedorf lo spogliatoio era spaccato...con Inzaghi solo entusiasmo e armonia. Questo Inzaghi peggio di così non poteva iniziare. Quello che non ha capito probabilmente è che galliani farà presto a farlo passare come colpevole unico e a distruggergli la carriera sul nascere non appena le cose andranno male sul campo.
Comunque senza Rami perdiamo 4 dei 5 migliori della passata stagione. Manca più vendano De Jong e siamo a cavallo.


----------



## Pamparulez (27 Agosto 2014)

Spero il tweet fosse per Mexes...


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

lo fanno apposta a fare queste figure da peracottai, secondo me godono a farci sprofondare sempre di più nel degrado


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

Facciamo chiarezza un attimo :

Il tweet è chiaro con TAG a rami official .., quindi è riferito a lui ...

Il profilo è suo ?? Pare proprio di si ...


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Menez tweetta: "Amico mio non ci lasciare!"*



Tecnicamente la traduzione precisa è "Il mio amico non ci lascerà" ed è ovviamente riferito a Rami perchè l'ha menzionato.L'account di Menez credo sia reale,è stato creato da pochi giorni e lui ha scritto di credere solo a ciò che proviene da lì,inoltre lo stesso Rami lo ha retweettato qualche giorno fa,però non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.In ogni caso la sua frase non vuol dire nulla,sono capacissimi di chiudere la cessione anche tra 30 secondi,in questa dirigenza allo sbando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

A me pare un fake il profilo ...


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2014)

Non ho parole.. che schifo. Ma chi sono quei 15.000 pazzi che hanno rinnovato l'abbonamento? Questi si meritano lo stadio deserto.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> ah comportanenti sbagliati di rami?!?!?!?! e mexes, zaccardo e tutte le altre sanguisughe?!?!?!?!
> società di ****** sabotatori



.


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me pare un fake il profilo ...



Allora, in ogni suo tweet c'è un retweet di un certo utente,però rami ha ritwittato una foto di questo account di menez....boh


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma altri siti ne parlano a malapena...secondo me non è una cosa così sicura


----------



## aleslash (27 Agosto 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Ma altri siti ne parlano a malapena...secondo me non è una cosa così sicura



anche solo pensare di venderlo è da pazzi


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> anche solo pensare di venderlo è da pazzi



Infatti


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

Rami ha appena scritto che rimane.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



*sei un grande*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



che grande!


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Grande Adil!!!


----------

